# Cooler Master 212 EVO or 612s



## Marclar (May 11, 2012)

Need help choosing between these 2 it's for Q8400 and i'm going to try and pull as much mhz as possible for this CPU (aimed is 4ghz not more not less but if i can't reach that much oh well) and which is sufficient to cool this CPU during prime95 testing?


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 11, 2012)

Marclar said:


> Need help choosing between these 2 it's for Q8400 and i'm going to try and pull as much mhz as possible for this CPU (aimed is 4ghz not more not less but if i can't reach that much oh well) and which is sufficient to cool this CPU during prime95 testing?



This quote came straight off newegg reviews from a reviewer



> i had reviewed this before and gave it a good rating but after using it over a week i did not like the temps i was getting so i did a test between the hyper 212 and this 612 i reseated the 612 and did a 30min test with prime95 the idle temps were 28,26,29,25 at 100% load the temps were 79,82,83,78, then i mounted the 212 the idle temps were 27 25,28,23, and at 100% for 30min were 69,73,75,67 as you can see the 212 has better temp, at first i could not believe the 212 could be better than the 612 so i remounted the 612 one more time and i got close to the same temps as before so the 612 is going back, i think what makes the 212 better is the direct contact heat pipes all test were done with artic silver paste im using the 2600k @ 4.8 ghz with 4.4 vcore


----------



## Marclar (May 11, 2012)

Holy crap 212 evo beated 612s by 10c?? is that really possible  can it be that he did something wrong i mean 212 evo has far less fins and 4 heat pipes compared to 612s which has 6 heat pipes and quite more fins


----------



## Marclar (May 11, 2012)

I'm getting really impatient now with TPC 800 coming to europe it's gonna get shipped to here in like month and half i don't know if i can wait this long it's getting hot outside... So i don't know if 212 EVO can cool Q8400 on 1.4volts Bellow 60c on full load?


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 11, 2012)

Jr racing fan has one and it cools just as good as his H50 that he sent me he said.


----------



## Marclar (May 11, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Jr racing fan has one and it cools just as good as his H50 that he sent me he said.


u mean he has CM 212 evo?


----------



## Marclar (May 11, 2012)

can 212 EVO cool Q8400 on 4ghz or i need something stronger?


----------



## MilkyWay (May 11, 2012)

Hyper 212+ is a great cooler for the price and the Hyper 212 Evo is a newer revision. Without posting reviews i can tell you it would cool a Q8400 adequately. The Evo doesn't have gaps between the heatpipes like the + does and the Evo'f fan pushes more air.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 11, 2012)

Marclar said:


> u mean he has CM 212 evo?



Yes he has a 212 evo


----------



## Marclar (May 11, 2012)

are you guys sure it's going to be able to cool Q8400 @ 4ghz with like 1.35v or 1.4v?
PS: i'd rather buy TPC 812 but it's coming here in 2 months and i cba wait that long i'm impatient guy :/


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 11, 2012)

Marclar said:


> are you guys sure it's going to be able to cool Q8400 @ 4ghz with like 1.35v or 1.4v?
> PS: i'd rather buy TPC 812 but it's coming here in 2 months and i cba wait that long i'm impatient guy :/



It should do a good job


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 11, 2012)

My Hyper 212+ gets nearly the same temps as my H50. I went for the H50 for other reasons thou.


----------



## Marclar (May 12, 2012)

I was thinking of getting TT frio but thats like 55 euros and i'm not sure there are any in stock here atm how better is frio to 212 EVO and if 212 EVO is sufficient please say so now before i accidently buy frio and find out that it's overkill in cooling Q8400 and feel like damn i wasted money


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 12, 2012)

212 Evo should be great. Buy it and a second fan for it and you'll be set.


----------



## Marclar (May 12, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> 212 Evo should be great. Buy it and a second fan for it and you'll be set.



aight thanks for ending my suffering for searching adequate cooler for OCing Q8400 retaining normal temps of 50-60c max ... Can't wait to buy it and test this CPU if it can run at 4ghz


----------



## Mindweaver (May 12, 2012)

I've got the 212 plus on both of my 2500k's @4.7 ghz crunching 100% 24/7 and it cools them great. I'd spend less and get the 212 evo.  Just buy better fans and push/pull. 

EDIT: had to double check i had it on both... hehehe


----------



## Marclar (May 12, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


> I've got the 212 plus on both of my 2500k's @4.7 ghz crunching 100% 24/7 and it cools them great. I'd spend less and get the 212 evo.  Just buy better fans and push/pull.
> 
> EDIT: had to double check i had it on both... hehehe



yeah exactly what i was thinkin if it's keeping temps in normal workin temp margin few temps lower for 30e or so more is kind of waste of money... So 1 more CM 212 EVO is gonna get adopted today and will get slapped with additional fan


----------

